
How political parties make money in India - xan92
http://howtheduck.com/what-they-dont-teach-you-at-harvard-converting-50-lakh-into-1600-crore-brilliant-piece-by-minhaz-merchant/
======
brudgers
Original: [http://blogs.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/headon/what-they-
do...](http://blogs.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/headon/what-they-don-t-teach-
you-at-harvard-business-school/)

